
:-) - tosh
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/smiley/history.html
======
tosh
> So the message itself, and the thread that gave rise to it, are here. The
> exact date of the smiley’s birth can now be determined: 19 September, 1982.

------
daly
First use by Scott Fahlman, CMU professor.

